# Tuesday's Edition



## sawhorseray (Dec 29, 2020)

I'll begin and end with my two favorites of the day. RAY


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Dec 29, 2020)

Good ones Ray!  I like the Woman's Day March


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 29, 2020)

Good ones Ray, I like the Gen X one even if the years are a bit off.

Chris


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 29, 2020)

Very good Ray!

Ryan


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 29, 2020)

LOL! Of course I'm the one that watches Wheel every night and tries to make the puzzle inappropriate. 
Jim


----------



## robrpb (Dec 29, 2020)

Some funny ones Ray.


----------



## robrpb (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## bbqbrett (Dec 29, 2020)

Some real great ones today!


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 29, 2020)

Another round of good ones.  Thanks Ray, always appreciate these.


----------

